# The 30+ club



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 23, 2010)

Am I the only one feeling ancient reading the "how old are you" thread? Goddammit I am only 32 and my best age, and you all make me feel old
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	So stay away all you kids and let's have some grown up talk grown up talk. Anyone else over 30 or am I the only one?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2010)

You are not alone in the least. I just posted in the same thread you mentioned that I'm 35. I'm loving my 30s as much as I loved my 20s. Biggest difference now is I have a bank account to support my habits. lol


----------



## Modmom (Nov 23, 2010)

Can I play or do I need to start my own 40 club?  LOL


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 24, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Modmom* 



 	Can I play or do I need to start my own 40 club?  LOL




 You're so welcome! I think the 30s and 40s have more in common than the 20s and 30s. Or at least I hope so :-D


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 24, 2010)

Count me in for the 40's.  WTF???  Where has time gone.   But I feel young   What the heck, we ARE young!!!!  And wiser


----------



## tthelwell (Nov 24, 2010)

Can I join too? I'm still in my 20s though  but closer to 30 and I feel more connected to the 30+ crowd. I'm 28....please please????

  	I want to be a part of the club


----------



## wikkedlilgrrl (Nov 28, 2010)

You can DEF count me in! 39 AND LUUUVIN' EVERY MINUTE of it! It damn sure beats the alternative!


----------



## wikkedlilgrrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Tina! LOVE ur blog!


----------



## tthelwell (Nov 29, 2010)

wikkedlilgrrl said:


> Hey Tina! LOVE ur blog!


 
	Thanks babe! 
  	I can't believe it's almost a year old now. It seems like only yesterday I started. But it's so much fun and I have met so many great people. It's like my own little makeup world. And I love the familt atmosphere on Specktra too that's y I come back everyday. Heee heee!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 29, 2010)

36, happily married mom of two teenagers here........30+ is the new 20's! Agree?


----------



## couturesista (Nov 29, 2010)

Just turned the big 30 and I had mix feelings about i, but now I'm enjoying it! Sooooo much wiser! Yippie 30!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 30, 2010)

30s are definitely the new 20s in fact they're way better!  When I think about where I was in my life and how I felt about myself in the 20s... I can't believe it, I am a new person. It's a really amazing time in my life.  All ages can join! Age is a state of mind, not a number :-D


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 1, 2010)

I enjoy being in my 30's!!  It's like going from a Mustang (sports car) to a Mercedes (nice cruising sedan).   I'm comfortable in my skin, I know what I will put up with.  There so many things that I cared or concerned myself over in my 20's that I would laugh at now in my 30's...lol!


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll be 35 in Feb and have two kids (10 and 6)

  	My liver appreciates me more now than when I was in my 20's...lol


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll tell u what I fear about my 30s......the questions about marriage and babies.

  	It's almost like people think 30 starts the countdown for women to get married and reproduce....I don't like that pressure at all plus I feel like guys already have this thought in their heads that if u r 30 then u r in a rush to get married and have kids. Not for me. While I would like these things I'm not worried about it. Honestly I would like to adopt if I never have my own kids and a husband would be a bonus but not a must-have for me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to my 30's! I'm 28 now but I think I'll enjoy the 30's. It will be good to see the result of a lot of my hard work payoff in my 20's later on 

  	Tina - when are u turning 30? I'll be 30 on Feb 5, 2012


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't count me out - I just turned 51 & I must say, getting older has a lot of great benefits girls!!! And, I feel better & I'm in better physical shape than when I was in my 20's.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 7, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I'm actually looking forward to my 30's! I'm 28 now but I think I'll enjoy the 30's. It will be good to see the result of a lot of my hard work payoff in my 20's later on
> 
> Tina - when are u turning 30? I'll be 30 on Feb 5, 2012


  	Hey Saadeh. I'll be 30 January 16, 2013. But u already have a jump on me with the husband and all. U know I'm getting the 'When r u getting married?' talk...tsk tsk...


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2010)

all you youngins.. lol.

  	I will be turning the 50 in Jan.. and the thought of it is actually making me feel very good.  I am alone, but getting it together and looking forward to the 50's.


  	like Elegant said... I am in better shape now than when I was in my sedentary 20's -- and my head is perfectly balanced on top of it.. lol.


----------



## User38 (Dec 7, 2010)

It would help my skin if I gave up the ceegars tho


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 7, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> It would help my skin if I gave up the ceegars tho


	LOL - NO! The cig adds to the look


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 14, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I'm actually looking forward to my 30's! I'm 28 now but I think I'll enjoy the 30's. It will be good to see the result of a lot of my hard work payoff in my 20's later on
> 
> Tina - when are u turning 30? I'll be 30 on Feb 5, 2012



 Your birthday is right after mine!!! YAY for Aquarians!! lol


----------



## Meisje (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm 32 and quite content to be in my 30s. I kept getting warned about some huge crisis that I was supposed to go through when transitioning from 29 to 30, but it never happened.

  	I'm happy to live in a time when people aren't expected to give up their style and "get serious" when they turn 30. You can be responsible and still retain your cute.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 15, 2010)

Meisje said:


> I'm 32 and quite content to be in my 30s. I kept getting warned about some huge crisis that I was supposed to go through when transitioning from 29 to 30, but it never happened.
> 
> I'm happy to live in a time when people aren't expected to give up their style and "get serious" when they turn 30. You can be responsible and still retain your cute.


 
	Yay to retaining the cute! LOL! The only issue I have with getting older r the constant reminders that my eggs are somehow "drying up"...yes I know fertility drops off big time when I hit 35 and all but I am nowhere close to wanting children just yet. And what's with the push to get married too? Geez I have time people!

  	And either way I'm happy with myself anyway so I'd be proud to adopt and get a puppy later in life if I marriage and pregnancy don't come my way.


----------



## Camnagem (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay!  I'm so in!  I just turned 31 in late November and I swear last week I was 17 or something.  Time FLIES!

  	Age doesn't matter much to me or the hubs.  We both just take each day we're given and find something to laugh at and enjoy!

  	One thing I've been noticing lately...I see a younger person walking to a car, getting in and driving away in it and I find myself wondering how a 12 year old has a license.  16 looks SO young now, lol.


----------



## User38 (Dec 20, 2010)

lolol @ eggs drying up.. I don't think they ever dry up, they just get old and withered


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 20, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol @ eggs drying up.. I don't think they ever dry up, they just get old and withered


 
	LOL HerGreyNess....old dry withered eggs!


----------



## honybr (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm late, but I want to join!  I'm 34 and the thing I like about my 30s is I'm more comfortable with myself than I ever was in my 20s.  That alone makes getting older worth it!


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2011)

Late to the party, as always.... I'm 38 and honestly I've never felt better. I had a grand time in my twenties, but I think I'm a happier person now than I've ever been. Plus, of course, I don't feel my age. Or any age, really. I just feel like me. I still look forward to everything I can do, I have a great guy and a home full of cats and makeup and clothes and shoes. I have great friends- this is probably one area where I would say my life has improved since my 20s- the bonds of friendship and who I'm really close to. I also think that my thirties have taught me a lot of discipline and focus that I didn't have when I was younger.

  	And anything that's declining in my 30s can be fixed with concealer.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, these are good times and I agree, I hate when people judge you because of your age and that your supposed to have kids, or supposed to do this or that.  Hubby and I are quite happy at this stage in our lives and are looking forward to the future.  As I get older I have less time to dedicate and less tolerance towards people who don't approve of me the way I am.  You don't like it, good for you.  Just leave me alone.  SOME people have quite some nerve.  You can tell I've been bugged about the kid issue.  NOBODY'S BUSINESS!  Grrrrrr!!!!!

  	On a lighter note, as I said once before, I feel young and take better care of myself now than I did in my 20's.  Good times.


----------



## MoMique (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, I was 17 last year, and now about to turn 30 in a few months; with 2 marriages & 2 kids that have fattened my thighs....Yikes!!! lmao! I can't wait for my thirties, I don't identify with most people my own age anyways. I agree with you Fancyface(love the blog/vids btw) later is greater when it comes to having a family, especially husbands, you need all the time to store up the patience you're gonna need...hehehehe


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 26, 2011)

I just recently turned 48 and that isn't stopping me from MAC hauls, Sephora and Macy flings!  Nice to meet everyone!  I am new to MAC and loving every moment of it!


----------

